# Five Days Around Cardigan Bay.



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Click http://www.10000things.org.uk/wales07.htm and see if you enjoy this trip?


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

That is a graet trip, i used to live in Fishguard and the roads are great fun in an Mazda RX-7 twin turbo, (your pictures bring back great memories) I would love to do it again in the Motorhome.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks, Subaru, and yes, it was a great trip. Even now I'm looking back and wondering how we seem to have seen so much, been to so many places and missed so much too!

Was I a little ungenerous in my description of Fishguard on a wet day?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Great report, and beautiful pictures as usual. I always enjoy reading your accounts  

Gerald


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

Smilo said:


> Thanks, Subaru, and yes, it was a great trip. Even now I'm looking back and wondering how we seem to have seen so much, been to so many places and missed so much too!
> 
> Was I a little ungenerous in my description of Fishguard on a wet day?


nice pics thanks .... I thought you were camera'ing while driving 8O .... but recognised the near view in a few of the pics ..... then seeing your van was a Westy brought back memories of our (departed) Exclusive and my time in Uni in S.Wales ...... great van and time :wink:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Really enjoyed looking through your post I spent 25 years with my Caravan on Cei Bach Site. One of your photos shows your Van on the Beach car Park and play area, hours of cricket, Football with the lads and chasing the Rabbits at night. Did you visit the site my Caravan is still there used by my Mother now.

Aberaeron the first red house you show was a Bed and Breakfast did you also notice your photo of the walkway bridge to the right is a house that most of it was washed into the river in 2006 and is still being repaired. In August they have a tug of war competion over the entrance to the harbour loosers go over the wall into the sea.My only description of the area is Paradise.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

MrRob said:


> seeing your van was a Westy brought back memories of our (departed) Exclusive and my time in Uni in S.Wales ...... great van and time :wink:


Exclusive = the knees of the bee? But I can get into more car parks than you could!



Grumpyman said:


> Aberaeron the first red house you show was a Bed and Breakfast did ....... My only description of the area is Paradise.


"If Paradise were half as nice as New Quay on a sunny day....."

Yeah, it's not bad. :lol:

I've looked again and outside the red house the sign says G&B (Gwely a Brecwast), so no argument there.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry meant to say the red House and the one next to it and the one adjoining around the corner all owned by same person and where we used to arrange for our Parents to stay. Did you visit Cei Bach beech or the site and probably missed it what time of year were you there.


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Five Days Around Cardigan Bay*

What a brilliant article and stunning photographs.

I went to school near Aberystwyth (Urdd Gobaith Cymry) and appreciate your thoughts about having 'Welshness' thrust down your throat.

I often stayed with friends in Cardigan. The Gwbert hotel was built when the river course was the other side of the estuary and Gwbert had a wonderful beach. The river changed course so that rather spoilt things and now no beach.

There is an old Roman dockside near St Davids.

Pembrokeshire was called 'little England beyond Wales' There had been a substantial settlement of Flemish people. You can still see traces of this in local face structures.

I always understood Dylan's Under Milk Wood was based on Aberaeron not Laugharne.
His son Llewelyn married a flatmate of my then girlfriend when we lived in London.

Anyway it is really good. I enjoyed and appreciated it very much.
Thank you.
Skywriter


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanx, Skywriter. _If you don't _mind I'll plagiarise your reply a little, squash some of your points into the tale. The area we travelled through, and the wider area, just seem to be bursting full of interesting things.

I'm still a little concerned that I might cause offence with my rant about the Urdd - tit for tat didn't seem to be a very sound basis for my continuing regardless. :lol:

Grumpyman,

We got this far http://www.10000things.org.uk/wales052.jpg then turned back because in the short time we'd allowed ourselves we wanted to be looking around New Quay. We were there on 18 September (2007).


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Know exactly where you stood for the photo, walk in that direction you come to 2 massive caves and the Nudist beech.Walk to your left all the way to Newquay. September thought it was February from some of the weather. :wink:


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Five Days Around Cardigan Bay*

hi again,

The beauty of this site includes swapping opinions surly?

Since I am Welsh with family from that area I do not have qualms about criticising such extreme societies as Urdd.
One of my relatives was a tenant farmer near Cardigan. He was told what to vote. So he voted against 'advice' and was thrown off his farm.
He walked to Haverfordwest and rented another, ending up owning it and several others.
So awakwardness is in my blood.

Good luck. Your output is brilliant and a pleasure to read.
Regards
Skywriter


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Five Days Around Cardigan Bay*



skywriter3 said:


> One of my relatives was a tenant farmer near Cardigan. He was told what to vote. So he voted against 'advice' and was thrown off his farm. He walked to Haverfordwest and rented another, ending up owning it and several others.


That's a damn good story even without the happy ending. How long ago was that happening?


----------

